# Help buying a GTO 2004, 2005 or 2006 which is the best to drive and play with



## Poker (Apr 6, 2011)

I am looking at a GTO with a 6spd and was wondering what to look out for in a 2004 vs the other two years. I heard that 2004's have issues with sturts, springs and rear ends when played with hard. Is that true?

So what I am asking is since the 2004 is 13,500 and the 2006 I am looking at is 17,000 if I buy the 2004 and have to change parts on it to make it so I can play with it and not break it in the first turn or burn out will I be better to spend the extra money on a 2005 or 2006?

I am a girl that likes stick and likes to play with my cars and do not like to have them broken

Hope you can help me out with which one to buy.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Use the search button. This has been discussed so many times that there really isn't a need for another thread.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

Use the search function and you will find your answers.
Since you are GTO shopping here are some links.

eBay Motors - Autos, Used Cars, Motorcycles, Boats, Trucks, Parts, Accessories, RVs and Other Vehicles 
New Cars, Used Cars - Find Cars at AutoTrader.com
New & Used Cars for Sale, Auto Dealers, Car Reviews and Car Finance Advice
Desert Auto Group - Las Vegas Honda, Las Vegas Nissan, Las Vegas Toyota - New & Used Auto Dealerships - Cars, Trucks & SUVs - Nevada
CarMax - Browse used cars and new cars online


----------



## the blue goat (Mar 4, 2011)

ya i had to 04 gto so far and the first one i had i was pretty angry with i had to chang the rear and 4 times but i was killing it i had this one and play hard with it and know prolems with it but you have to re member that 04 05 06 gto all have indapendent rear wich is **** so the best bet is if you want i woold go with the 04 gto if any thing goes rong go to summet and put high performence axles on it ther only 750 i think but thats the only problem they relly have when your to ruff on them so hope i was helpfull to you lol tell me how it goes for you


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

I've had an 04, an 05, and now an 06. Get the LS2. Just more motor to begin with and will always be more desirable. The 05's and 06's had a few minor upgrades that are nice, too. Hoods and wheels come to mind. Try to enjoy it without tearing it up. You can destroy any year.


----------



## RKLamb (Jan 27, 2011)

I got an 04 and since I plan on upgrading it any way the engine difference did not bother me. But the 05 and 06 just look better with the hood. So I bought the hood off a 05 06 gto and did a few addons. So by the time I finish upgrading the engine won't evenn be a factor. But within 3-4000 I would go with a 05 06 if not go with the 04 like I did and build it up


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

Overall I think the 04-06 GTO's are dependable and reliable vehicles to 
own as long as you take care of your GTO by doing all of your 
general maintenance on time everytime.
The only thing with these vehicles is rather you have the LS1 or LS2 
engine every LSX engine will consume some amount of motor oil over 
time from what I have seen.I highly recommend that you check your motor oil level on a regular basis and do your oil changes on time or before they are due because you can't put a price on peace of mind.Overall I think the LSX engines are very strong engines and are very dependable and reliable when you maintenance them correctly and on time.My friend now has 320K miles on his 05 GTO.He even takes trips across the country for his job.He does all of his general maintenance on time and does his oil changes before they are due and before the "service engine oil"
light comes on.He only uses 5W30 Mobil 1 synthetic and a Mobil 1 oil filter and seems to have great luck using this combo.


----------



## RKLamb (Jan 27, 2011)

IcemanGTO said:


> Overall I think the 04-06 GTO's are dependable and reliable vehicles to
> own as long as you take care of your GTO by doing all of your
> general maintenance on time everytime.
> The only thing with these vehicles is rather you have the LS1 or LS2
> ...


Thats impressive for any engine these days but especially american muscle. I remember in the 90s if you had a mustang at over 100K they were ready to put you on tv. lol


----------

